# Thetford/spinflo cooker fan not working



## WilfF (Jul 11, 2011)

Our cooker cooling fan has stopped working. Is it only to stop you burning yourself on the control knobs, or could we damage the cooker (or the Motorhome)? 

Used to come on automatically when the oven or grill warmed up, and sounded like a 747 on take-off (so it's not all bad, if it's still safe). 

Cooker is a Thetford/Spinflo S-CK13000 dual fuel, and still seems to be working fine. 

Alternatively, can anyone point me to a manual that says how to take it apart and fix it? The Thetford website doesn't even admit to having made it.

Thanks in anticipation, Wilf


----------



## WilfF (Jul 11, 2011)

*Resolved*

Well in case anyone else has the problem, we carried on using it, and the cooker didn't go into melt-down after all. It looks like the fan was introduced to stop the control knobs from getting too hot, but we didn't seem to have a problem with that.

Since then, the fan has worked at least once - we were on 12v that time, so maybe it's only when we're on a mains supply (can't see why though)?


----------



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

We met a couple who had a problem with the fan on the cooker in their new van, the fan was not connected. The body behind the cooker caught on fire. So yes the fan is there to do a job.


----------

